# Looking for the best pre workout without Creatine



## gamma (Jan 13, 2013)

As title says I am looking for a good pre workout drink with out creatine .


----------



## Swfl (Jan 13, 2013)

gamma said:


> As title says I am looking for a good pre workout drink with out creatine .



I love N.O. Shotgun my fav by far. Lemon lime. I don't think there is any creative in it but I 'll check... No it's got gobs of it never mind


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 13, 2013)

I just make my own, since I don't like creatine or beta alanine in my pre-workout drinks.


----------



## gamma (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah done that route Weekend warrior . From coffee in my protein drink to dmaa. Just looking for some  different options I goggled  this subject and found some with out but they don't seem that popular . I realized creatine has it place and does work but I need to stay away from it for health issue.


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Jan 13, 2013)

White flood! It's awesome. Good endurance and a pretty good pump. Hemavol as well.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 13, 2013)

OnesAndWeights said:


> White flood! It's awesome. Good endurance and a pretty good pump. Hemavol as well.


I agree with white flood. But I think it has some type of creatine in it.


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Jan 13, 2013)

Just had to check to make sure, but it in fact doesn't. But glad to hear there's another fan of WF. It's awesome IMO.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 13, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy White Flood Cheap! one of the most solid ones and no creatine


----------



## rage racing (Jan 13, 2013)

craze


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

White flood is the shit...I just tried c-4 because guys gym were saying how good it is and I wasn't impressed much.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 13, 2013)

Fuck beta alinine. Shit makes me feel like death


----------



## gamma (Jan 14, 2013)

definitively will check out white flood seems its been around for while


----------



## robono (Jan 24, 2013)

cup of black coffee & 2 L-argenine pills...Blast Off!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2013)

2 cups of espresso and a bronkaid. Mix a tbsp of cocoa powder and a tbsp of sugar into the coffee. Throw in One 100mg capsule of l-theanine. You are g2g for hours.


----------



## gamma (Jan 29, 2013)

I decided to go ahead and try white flood , seems pretty good so far , the girl friend likes it as well .Thx for the input guys .


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 29, 2013)

caffeine + test suspension + humalog


----------



## BigLenny (Jan 30, 2013)

THe majority have some small amounts of creatine especially the popular ones but its such a small amount in them it shouldn't do much......


----------



## oufinny (Jan 30, 2013)

gamma said:


> I decided to go ahead and try white flood , seems pretty good so far , the girl friend likes it as well .Thx for the input guys .



Not a fan of the company but USP Jacked Micro has none and 1.5-2 scoops does me right.  Also, Driven Sports Craze is very solid, impressed as hell with that one.  1 scoop does you well, 2 and you are an animal in the gym.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 30, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Driven Sports Craze Extremely Cheap! def like oufinny said one of the best i've come across.


----------



## jwa (Jan 31, 2013)

Going to throw my vote in for Jack3d Micro as it's creatine free. Craze is my #1 still but I believe that has creatine mono in it.


----------

